# Electronic crow calls



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Can't find anything in regulations as to whether you can use electronic calls for crows. Antone know?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

_ Its lawful, read the section " General Information"

Electronic callers may be used while hunting, except while hunting migratory game birds (waterfowl, rails and shorebirds), and wild turkeys. It is lawful to use electronic callers for crow hunting._


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you! I somehow missed it in the regs.


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

The crows sure seem to come around when Im calling for coyotes


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DontDoubtTheJones said:


> The crows sure seem to come around when Im calling for coyotes


 I've called in tons of foxes, deer, Hawks and owls while shooting crows but no coyotes yet. 
I'm still using a ancient Johny Stewart cassette caller and have been thinking of upgrading. What type of callers do you guys have?
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a FoxPro wildfire


----------

